# M&P 9mm vs. Broad Side of Barn



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys, a friend of mine got a M&P in 9mm recently and complained that he wasn't very accurate with it. I told him he just needed to get used to it. I went to range with him, tried the gun and stunk the place up as well. We both went back to our SIGs to see if it was us or the gun. The SIGs were dead on for both of us. 

I don't think the sights are off (but I'm no expert). I think it had more to do with a strange trigger pull. Do you all love your M&Ps and think it has a sweet trigger, or do you think it's a little hard to get used to? I don't want to start thinking bad things about this gun until I hear from other owners. When I really concentrated and took my time, I was accurate with the M&P - making me think the sights are fine. 

I'd appreciate your opinions so I can form my own. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have rented the 9m and 45 M&Ps before. I was accurate with them, but I just don't care for the trigger pulls myself. I'm happy I have the opportunity to rent guns here before I buy.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I was at the range today shooting my Sigma 40 for the first time and it took me a while to hit the target where I wanted too. When I pulled out my M&P 40 it was like day and night. I felt sorry for the target. I have shot a lot of pistols and the M&P is one most accurate that I've ever shot.:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

At 7-10 yards, I'm shooting the broad side of a *quarter *with both my Compact and Pro...

It ain't the bow, Kimosabe...

JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, but realize - not every gun works for every person.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Which model Sigs do you have? My guess is that the difference between the S/A of the Sig and long action of the M&P are what was throwing you off.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

My M&P 9c is quite accurate and easy to shoot. I am not trying to be provocative, but if you remember to squeeze the trigger of a pistol properly, especially one with which you are unfamiliar, you will find your accuracy sufficient with virtually any pistol. The 9mm is not a difficult round to shoot and you should not be having difficulty with it unless there is some defect in the pistol, which is unlikely since it functions. 

I would suggest that you go back to the range with that pistol and give it another try.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Try it from bench using sandbags (or some sort of rest). Its the only way to rule out most human error.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Naterstein said:


> Try it from bench using sandbags (or some sort of rest). Its the only way to rule out most human error.


That's what I was going to say. That and if you can get your hands on a bore slighter see if the sights are off a little if you are still got doing well bagged in.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to throw in my .02. I have been shooting a S&W Sigma 40ve and just bought a M&P 9c. It is taking me some time to get used to the very different trigger pull on the M&P, the Sigma trigger is around #12 and the 9c is around #5. Because of the different breaking points, and my relative newness to guns, I have to keep reminding myself of the different feel. I enjoy shooting the 9c so much more than the Sigma that it is just a matter of time before the roles are reversed and I have to concentrate more with the Sigma than the 9c.


----------

